# Fluffeh puppeh, part 2 (great pic!)



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

OK, so of course I have combed and bathed Cey a lot since my original Fluffeh Puppeh post (http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15062) but, I was taking pics of Cey after today's grooming/bath, and the last one I took, he was lying on top of the couch with guess what website in the background on my laptop?!!!

Too perfect, so I had to share.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hilarious, Heather! 

Our boys are growing up! He's beautiful (and not just because his facial coloring is nearly identical to Rollie's).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You made me smile. In the early days, I was so addicted that the forum page was always open on my computer at work. More than once, when I submitted a photo, Kara reminded me that I might need to get to FA (forum anonymous).


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

awwwwww that's cute.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

jessegirl said:


> Hilarious, Heather!
> 
> Our boys are growing up! He's beautiful (and not just because his facial coloring is nearly identical to Rollie's).


 I love the dark-tipped ears on both of our dogs! Though Cey's pictures never turn out completely right; I know he will continue to lighten up as he gets older (well, I am assuming) but he is much more golden than he ever looks in his pictures - he always looks almost blonde in every picture when he really isn't that blonde lol.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

heatherk said:


> I love the dark-tipped ears on both of our dogs! Though Cey's pictures never turn out completely right; I know he will continue to lighten up as he gets older (well, I am assuming) but he is much more golden than he ever looks in his pictures - he always looks almost blonde in every picture when he really isn't that blonde lol.


I think Finn's coloring appears somewhat similar to your guys', at least in his and their photos, and his color is never accurate in photos either.


----------

